# Contest #2!



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

We all had such a great time with the last contest, LS has inspired me to have a second! All you have to do is write how you became a chihuahua lover or decided to get your very first chihuahua. Everyone will have such unique stories and I am going to enjoy reading them. 

On June 1, the contest will be closed. I will do just like LS did and put all the participants' names in a bowl and draw one winner. The winner will receive 3 fun shades of OPI or ESSIE fingernail polish. 
*At the end of your post, please make sure to tell me if you prefer bright, spring colors, bold winter colors, or neutral, fall colors. *

This contest is open to ALL members.












***THIS IS A CONTEST I HAVE ORGANIZED FOR THE FORUM ON MY OWN. THE MODERATORS CLAIM NO RESPONSIBILITY***


----------



## Delilahsmum (May 24, 2012)

Ohhh where to begin?? I am a year out of high school now but boy that year has been a big one! I've moved away from home,went from a part time retail job to being blessed with a full time job as a receptionist and have had to move THREE different places due to uncontrolable circumstances. So needless to say i've been on one heck of an emotional roller coaster! Here recently I have been so incredibly lonely. (even with the support of my wonderful boyfriend) I've been feeling like my purpose is to take care of someone who wasnt able to take care of themselves. I thought seriously about having a child. Then came to my senses and abandoned that idea. So there I was stuck in that awful funk and feeling worthless when I got a call from a long time friend of mine. I had heard that her two Chi's had fallen in love and a batch of little ones were on the way. I didnt really give to much attention to it until she called and said there was one left. She couldnt find a good home for her and she already has four herself so it looked like the sweet baby girl was going to the pound. Having volunteered and shelters in high school I knew her chance of survival wasnt very good. So I volunteered to take her. I coulnt imagine what my life would be like if I didnt. I havent had her very long but she has brought SO much joy and laughter into my life already that I cant wait for all the years to come with her. I've always been a dog person but never allowed to have one growing up. I never thought in a million years I would be the owner of a Chi! But you have no idea how glad I am that I can say proudly that I have one of the best breeds of dogs out there. I can hear her little claws clicking on the floor right beside me wherever I go. Miss Delilah Isabel is one spoiled rotten pup already. Deep down I know that she knows that I need her as much as she needs me.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I fell inlove with chi's When i got my chi mix tiny. It was unexpected, i wasn't looking for a dog during that time. My friend and i went to petsmart to buy treats for her gsd and we saw some puppies frm a sanctuary that comes every weekend. I spotted a chi and fell inlove. It took me 2 hrs to really decide if i was willing to commit. I also had to get permission frm my bf. I decided not to , i was sad. My bf said yes but we were tight on money atm. The lady who runs and owns the sanc came looking for me to c if i still wanted her and dropped the price (not that it really mattered) i couldnt ignore my feelings anymore and signed the adoption papers and adopted her! They said she was not full chi and that she was a mix so i decided to search into her chi side first and found this wonderful forum!!! Now wen i look back, im sooooooo glad that i didnt leave my tiny behind at the store. She is my heart and soul doggy. My angel! She is soooo smart and is a good dog. Never had any! Behavioral problems, she was sent frm heaven! Thanks if u read all this, god bless!

I like all colors! I cant choose one so u choose


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I had a friend...a loyal, funny friend. Her name was Kissa, and we spent over 
a decade together. She was with me through some of the most challenging times
in my life, always lovely and comforting. She made me laugh, she made me happy.
When Kissa passed away my heart broke. I literally had pains in my heart, every
single day, from her being gone. I could not understand why she was taken from
me. It was already a very difficult year with a lot of loss and sorrow, why
take my baby girl as well? For a while I caught myself preparing a bowl with
her food, or calling her to go for a walk, I was in shock, and my mind could
not comprehend the fact that she was gone for good. I kept her bed and toys
exactly the way they were before she died, in the same spot, I could not dare
to move them. 


My husband saw my suffering, and was also hurting inside. We both loved her
dearly. He thought that a new baby girl would ease my pain. I did not want her,
she was not Kissa, no dog could EVER compare to my sweetie. A couple months
have passed and hubby got Chanel for me. I cried when I first saw her because
she looked so much like my little Kissa, a white fluff ball full of energy and
affection. I knew that Chanel could never take Kissa's place, but I also knew
from day one that she was a very special puppy. So lovable, so bright, we
bonded quickly and never looked back. Chanel has helped heal my heart. With her
silly ways she forced me to laugh, with her puppy kisses she melted my pain.
Chanel will be a year old on the 19th of June. She is becoming a big girl, and
an even better friend with each passing day. Thank you my baby girl for being
so good to me, I promise to work my butt off in order to make your life happy,
in order to keep you healthy, and by my side for a very long time.


I might have lost one dear friend, but I sure did gain another.
I love you my little muffin, my little Chanel.





















*edited to add photos of Kissa the Pomeranian and little Chanel.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

My heart is already warmed reading your stories! 

I never thought about being a chihuahua owner. I have always been a dog person, to no particular breed, but never considered chihuahuas. I didn't know what I was missing! When I moved to VA, I became friends with a girl who had a solid white chi. She was very sweet and cute but also very stand off-ish. She was very attached to her human. It took hard work on my part to get this little chi to warm up to me. Her name was Ellie. The girl let me babysit a few times and anytime she came over I'd ask her to bring Ellie, and I just fell in love. I knew I wanted a little chi from that moment on, so I began my search. It took about a year and I thought I had found one in WI, but that puppy didn't make it sadly. So I kept looking and found Miya. Had a few skype dates with her and shortly after went a picked her up. This past year has been the best year of my life, honestly. I never knew I could love so much. She brightens up my life in everyway.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I had a friend...a loyal, funny friend. Her name was Kissa, and we spent over
> a decade together. She was with me through some of the most challenging times
> in my life, always lovely and comforting. She made me laugh, she made me happy.
> When Kissa passed away my heart broke. I literally had pains in my heart, every
> ...


LS, that is a very touching story. I had tears down my face reading it. I am so thankful for Chanel and the ways she has helped you. I try not to think about what the inevitable brings, but sometimes I do. I too will do everything I can to make sure she has the most wonderful life. She is my best friend and I love her more than anything. We all have been brought so much joy by these little doggies. I don't mind spoiling them rotten. It makes me happy to know that she's so happy.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The story of how I fell in love with Chihuahuas is not nearly as sentimental as yours, LS. Such a wonderful story. 

Anyhow, when I was 15 my family had three dogs. A Cocker Spaniel, a Beagle, and a mutt. They were family dogs and I never felt really attached to any of them. I begged my parents for my own puppy that would be all MINE. I even took $1000 of my own savings to pay for a puppy, neuter, and beginning vet bills. I was an extremely responsible homebody of a kid, straight A student, and an all around good teen. My parents decided that I could handle it. 

I ended up getting a little white Maltese from a breeder near my house. I named him Louis. Just three days after I got him, he got very sick. The vet thought it was hypoglycemia, but he kept getting worse. It turned out that he had a congenital condition. We called the breeder, and she told us that we could either get another puppy or get our money back. We decided to take the money that we paid and find another breeder because she didn't have any other boys and I really wanted a boy. 

After a couple weeks, I saw that there was a 9 weeek old Chihuahua for sale nearby. I went to see him. He was the most gorgeous little guy with even markings and a sweet face. I played with him for a while and immediately fell in love. He was the sweetest little lover and so friendly. I decided that I wanted him. I paid more than I probably should have, but I was 16 and I just HAD to have him. I named him Max and brought him home. 

He was constantly with me, except when I was at school. My mom was a stay at home mom at the time and homeschooling my sister, so he was never alone. When I was home, he never left my side and became my best friend. We had four dogs now and Max showed more loyalty and affection than the other three combined. I'd never seen that kind of love from a dog. He instantly stole my heart. I knew that I would always have a Chi after that. 

When I went away to college, my parents kept Max since I was living in dorms. Now, I am living at home and back with him and he loves me all the same as he did. I can't imagine life without him. My whole family fell in love with Chihuahuas and now we have two, Max and Toby.

Edited to add nail polish preference: BRIGHT COLORS!!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Growing up we had always had dachshunds. After my sister and brother had moved out and taken their dogs with them I wanted a dog of my own. We heard about a golden retriever that had bit a toddler who was beating him with his toys and if a good home was not found for him they were going to put him to sleep. We brought Shadow home when he was two years old and he became a part of our family. He was a part of my daily life until I got married and moved to Nashville. When I left my mom told me he sat at the window looking for me for months every night when I should have been coming home. We brought Shadow to live with us within a year and loved him dearly for the rest of his life. When Shadow was 16 years old he passed away in his sleep. I was heartbroken. It was like a piece of me was missing because Shadow was gone. 
I decided after that I did not want another dog. Ten years passed and I thought I was perfectly happy not having a dog when Brock mentioned that he would like to get a dog so that I could have some company when he was gone. At first I fought the idea tooth and nail. I knew whatever dog we got it would not be Shadow so I had no desire to have a dog. After a lot of talking and convincing I agreed to go look at a few dogs. My first reaction was that I loved the golden retriever breed and even though it would not be Shadow perhaps if it was a golden retriever then it would be okay. 
Brock vetoed my idea of a golden retriever immediately. He said as much as he wanted a dog for us he did not want a large dog that could risk hurting my back more. He really wanted a basset hound but we ruled that out too because they are still kind of large.
My one request that we not get a dachshunds, they are cute dogs but after having them around as a kid I knew it was not the dog for me. After many hours talking to people and researching we found a breeder with chihuahuas. I grudgingly went along to the breeder thinking that I would go and at least look but I was convinced if it was not a golden retriever I would not fall in love. 
We walked into the breeder and they had 3 puppies that were 12 weeks old. They were cute but my heart strings did not melt. We were about ready to leave when they said they had a puppy that was older, 23 weeks, and they had not been able to place into a home because he had a floppy ear. 
Brock asked if we could see him and as soon as he came running up to me I fell in love. He immediately started licking me and trying to get me to pick him up. I knew right then that we were not leaving without him. 
From the moment we brought him home he has been following me around and making me smile. I can't imagine why I was so stubborn and did not get a dog sooner but I am just glad to have Jaxx in my life now.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Amy Jo, that is a beautiful story  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I never cared much for small dogs, I grew up with horses, goats, and big large dogs. As I got older I began to love training dogs. I loved taking them to run, exercise, use their mind. And one day a friend of min asked me if I would be willing to work with her daughter's 2 goldens. They were littermates, 8 months old, big, hyper, and my friend's daughter had just had a baby. No doubt she needed help, I agreed. I showed up one morning early at 7am to meet these dogs I'd be working with. I planned to teach them some manners and walk them each to try to tire them a little. When I arrived and wen inside, a little chi cocked her head sideways and looked at me. Her name is Penny, she is a little rescue girl with a smooth coat and floppy ears. She did not yip or yap at me, but just rolled over for a tummy rub. I picked her up and she kissed my nose. My opinion of chihuahuas changed that quick. In the matter of moments I was completely smitten by her sweetness. And I thought to myself, if this little chi is so sweet, and I love to train dogs, I bet I could have a swee chi too. I text messaged my husband after leaving there and said I want a little girl chihuahua. He wrote back "funny." I explained what had happen and how I adored Penny. He said ok, get one. I almost fell over! I rushed home and got straight on to petfinder.com to look for a little girl chi. At the time iwe had a male dog and could not get another male because he was territorial, so I searched for a girl. I ended up getting my little Audrey from a person I know. Her mom didn't receive the best care during pregnancy, she had 5 pups and only Audrey and one male lived. My grandmother took Audrey's mom and her brother. I took Audrey, she was tiny, she was sweet, she needed care and she was mine! She is now almost 2 years old. She is everything I hoped for in a chi. And I now just adore chihuahuas. I just adopted Sophia from the humane society in March, my 2nd chi. Now I think I'll always have a couple or 3 or 4  of them running around. They are little souls with large hearts and my view of chihuahuas will be forever changed thanks to little Penny.

Thanks for the chance to win a contest, I like winter bold colors! So pretty!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I never really thought I would love chihuahuas. The babysitter I had when I was little had one, and every chance it got, it would try to attack me. 
My neighbors had Cricket, and she was so sweet and loving, and would let just about anyone pet her. Every time I went next door I would see her, and she would wag her tail. I kept telling my neighbor that I was going to bring her home with me. Finally one day in Dec last year, I was holding her, and I told the neighbor I was going to bring her home with me. She said ok. Just like that I had a chihuahua. Poor Cricket was over run with fleas, and so skinny you could see her ribs, and hip bones every time she moved. It was really sad. I don't think she was even 3lbs when we first got her. That weekend we took her to the vet for her shots (cause she hadn't had any for I don't know how many years) the vet weighed her at very very close to 3lbs. She is such a little blessing. She plays and loves on us, and gets excited when Daddy comes home from work. I love her so much! Honestly, I probably will get another chihuahua when we do get another dog. They have such wonderful personalities. 
I like any colors.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

How I fell in love with chis isn't quite as sweet and cute as everyone else's, but I'm so glad that I discovered how wonderful they are! 

I have wanted a dog for years, but after the dog I had growing up passed my parents just really couldn't bring themselves to get another dog. So, while I lived with them I couldn't get one. I knew that once I moved out on my own that I would want to get a dog, but the closer it came to me moving out the itch to get a dog grew and grew. 

There were several things that I knew I either definitely wanted or definitely didn't want in a dog and through a process of elimination I became really interested in chihuahuas. I talked to my boyfriend about it and we started doing more research. We came across one of those silly little tests online that tells you what kind of breed is right for you based on your lifestyle and preferences. It popped up with a 99% match with chihuahuas. It was so funny and it really made us feel confident about what we already thought we wanted. 

I started doing tons of research looking up breeders and trying to find a chihuahua. I had this particular picture in my mind of what I wanted. I wanted a longhaired white one. And out of the dozens of pictures of chi puppies I looked at, I just didn't really fall for one. Then I found one little girl who was a couple of hours from me. She was short haired and brown, and nothing at all like what I thought I wanted, but when I saw her picture I fell in love! I called the breeder and we spoke on the phone for over 30 minutes. I felt really good about the breeder and the puppy. I went and saw her and she is absolutely perfect. I already can't imagine how I lived without her. And I never knew I could love someone so much!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My story is not as exciting either, I always loved the breed since childhood when I saw them at the dog shows, but I was raised in a Poodle house! :lol: so that was not going to happen 

When I got older I got my own dog (a poodle, a rescue from the pound of all places) several years went by and I decided I wanted a companion dog for him.
My husband brought me home this adorable long hair CKC (the real CKC) long coat named Chiquita, turns out she was poorly bred and was utterly mean to my existing dog, terrified him! so we ended up rehoming her with an elderly man in our condo complex, not the best ending.. :lol: 

Fast forward to now.. my beloved Poodle passed away July 1st 2011 I'll never forget him, he was 19.
I have my little Chihuahuas now but will likely end up with another Poodle as well.
I adore both breeds equally.

Nail colors I love anything pretty & spring for summer!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Wonderful stories so far ya'll! 

Found this online. So cute, but I could never find the patience for it..cute tho!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I grew up with my mom breeding cocker spaniels. We always had a dog until we moved back to utah when I was 17. Once you get used to a lap warmer its hard when there isn't one there. Fast forward to last April. I began driving up to help a friend that needed someone to do a bit of house cleaning for him. Well his lovely pup Lucy had 6 puppies. They were cuter than I though they would be. One always came to me to be picked up when I would pet them. I walked around with him on my chest while I vacumed and and did the dishes. I mentioned one night that I wish I had the money for one of the puppies. He said that he wanted a kilt made out of the fabric that he had had for years. So after 3 week of hand pleating the bloody thing I got to bring home Quinn (wanted to name him Quil but my friend wouldn't let me bring him home if I named him from Twilight, so he's named from True Blood  ) By September Quinn was too much for my brothers old black lab to handle. He really needed someone his size to play with so I went searching and found and add for Leah. I went to look at her and my little cousin talked her sister into getting Leah's brother since there were only 2 in the litter. My cousin went looking a few months later for Seth a playmate and found 2 long hair chiweenie puppies. The lady told her that if she took both she would take $100 each. Well she called me and told me how cute they were. She came to get when she drove down to look at them. I came home with my handsome boy Claude. After Claude started getting his coat in I got to thinking that I need a long coat girlie so that my pack was well rounded. I looked and looked for another long hair mix and couldn't find one. But for about 3 weeks I kept passing over a pic of the cuties little puppy with a patch on her eye. I mentioned to a friend that she was adorable. And he suprised me by buying her for me for Vday. I love Eva my diva, she is by far the best vday gift I've ever gotten.  That's my long winded story on how I caught the lap dog bug.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I first met a Chihuahua as I was staying with a friend in Las Vegas. OMG she was the cutest thing I have ever seen!! After my stay I knew I eventually had to have a Chihuahua. As I always loved dogs but could never have one on my own so far, I knew one day I would get a dog and then it had to be a Chihuahua. Some years passed and my partner and me finally moved together. Everything was perfect to get a dog. My partner was first not that much into getting a Chihuahua....but we women know how to confince our men . So I got him into at least looking at the Chihuahua pups. 
Once there, my partner was totally into the cute pup that was left of 4. We both straight away fell in love with him and we knew he was OURS. So as we could have never left him there, we took him home.

And who could have left this cutie face there??


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I have absolutely no idea of the _unseen force_that guided me to getting my Chi babies, considering that all my life I'd had big and/or gutsy dogs, not little powder-puff thingies, that yipped, yapped, snapped, snarled, pranced and danced lol.

I had my daughter's Mini Fox Terrier put down at 16yo. He left his 2 mates, the Mastiffs (strictly outdoor dogs), and whilst my heart was broken over the loss of little Jack, life just went on without me ever contemplating getting another dog, let alone a small one.

Some months later the aforementioned _unseen force _put me into some sort of weird trance state whereby I simply stopped what I was doing, opened a browser page, searched pups for sale, Chihuahua (I couldn't even spell it properly to start with), went to the page, scrolled down and there, I saw my little blonde boy's angelic face staring at me and there was not a doubt in my mind we belonged together. That was it, I made the call, told them to consider him sold and 3 days later buyer and breeder drove the 3 hours each way to meet at the half way point. He sat on the passenger seat the whole way home, his beautiful green eyes fixated on my face - I knew the moment our eyes met he would be my life, and me his, and I still get those deep, meaninful stares from him, it's like he's looking into my soul. 

Two days later, I was struck by that same damn _unseen force _again which seemed to command me to find him a female buddy. Searched again, and there was my little black/tan girl looking at me, and instead of me wanting her for me, and seeing whether I gelled with her face on a deeper level or not, something told me she was my boy Chiko's perfect heart girl and therefore, whatever I thought of her, was pretty much irrelevant. 

Off I went in the middle of a raging storm and grabbed her. Plopped her on the seat next to him, he looked at her, looked at me, and turned his back on her to watch me. She took one look at him, turned around and promptly went to sleep. They didn't acknowledge each other all the way home. Ho Hum, wonders me, "what have I done???!!!" Walked in the door and the bonding between them began instantly, and grows stronger by the day. They're big, they're tough, they're strong, they fight, wrestle, play and prove my decision was right every minute of every day. She has found a way into my heart too, and is just the most sweet and gentle natured girl, totally obedient and always trying to please.

Damn, if that _unseen force _didn't come out of the wood-work again 3 days later, and I find myself staring at the same website, thinking, "What am I doing here, I'm perfectly happy, I have 2 which is 2 more than ever thought I'd have .... leave me alone, go away, don't want another, don't need another, go awaaaaay!!!" and then whammy, in my scrolling I came across my darling, tiny Oliver, standing there looking like a prize hunk of spunk that would take on a raging bull. I was gone for all money, had to have him, there was no question that boy was mine. Rang the breeder, was talking to her for about 15 mins. before I realised she was the same woman who'd bred my blondie heart boy. So, we arrange another 3 hour, meet half-way trip, whereupon I took my little Ollie into my arms and knew this was something entirely different again, although I still cannot pin-point what/why things are different with him but they sure are - I had no idea he was a tiny until I laid eyes on him.

Little Ollie remains tiny and fragile, both in stature and nature. I'm sure his timidity comes about because of his size albeit he's as feisty as hell with the other 2, and struts around like King Faruk - his movement, presence, pride and charisma would absolutely knock them dead in the showring if he made the standard. Compared to the others, he's aloof, took around a week to even acknowledge me and another week to see fit to allow me to even touch him. He will still only accept affection when he asks for it and will cry for me if anyone else holds him and I leave the room. Because he's a "tiny" his conformation is different, he's going thru the ugly puppy stage, his coat's a mess and I'm eagerly awaiting what unfolds with this beautiful little man (looks and personality wise) because I know he would not have been a fit anywhere but here with us, where his destiny lay, with his tribe. We, the dogs & I, all baby him and let him get away with murder, and I don't think any of us know why, he's just so cheeky, super cute, special and different, he's like a darn guinea pig, and behaves exactly like one. None of my friends can put their finger on it either, it's the strangest, weirdest thing .... I'm terrified that maybe I won't have him all that long, I just don't know what the unexplainable feeling is ... I won't cope if it's anything bad because I absolutely adore him.

Colours: To be chosen by the gal I nominate give them to


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

When I was in high school, I rescued a medium-sized mut which was my very 1st dog. A few years later made the move to Tennessee. He became an outside dog loving to run and later died. Once the grieving was over, I decided I wanted a small dog to keep inside with me where ever I went. At the time, the Taco Bell Chihuahua commercials were popular. I thought that chi was ugly, but the chi breed had peeked my interest. I came across a solid white chi that was the cutest thing I ever saw so decided to start looking for one. When my birthday came around, my dad & brother pulled up in the driveway & asked me to come outside. Unsuspectly, I did. The passenger door of the truck was open and at 1st I didn't see her. She blended in with the white seats. I fell to pieces of this tiny little thing with pink ears, nose & mouth. Kasper was my 1st chi who is now at rainbow bridge, but I have her pup now (Midgie) & will forever be a chi owner!!!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

When I was younger I HATED small dogs. Our neighbours had some little crossbreds and they where always barking... furry bastards....
At home we had 2 bernese mountain dogs.. 2 large 90 pound dogs...
So I decided to never have a small dog, but that a big dog would be just my piece of cake...

I went to highschool, learning to take care of animals, and be a vet nurse.
I loved it and came in contact with all kinds of dogs... but at that time you did not see a lot of chi's...
The first time I met a chi was at school... one of my classmates had one, and I kinda liked it but still tought the bigger the dog the better... I didn't want a mouse as a pet... I wanted a real dog...

Years went by and I worked in different petshops. Sometimes I saw a chihuahua and I begin to like there looks more and more... but I stayed with the big dogs.. at that time I had a dutch sheperd...

A few years ago I started my own petshop. (I sold it last year)
When I was opened for just one week a strange female entered my shop...
She came over to the counter and talked to my in english with a strange accent, and it was hard for me to understand what she ment.
The only thing I could make of it was something with puppies and garbage can...
Because the woman was acting so strange I tried to make her leave the store...
At that moment she opened her handbag, took out something and gave it to me.
When I looked at the little creature, the woman left very quickly... My first tought was a little cat, so small, but when I looked for the second time I realised it was a very very small pup... with his eyes open.. but only one eye present....
I was in shock, did had to take a few breaths before I could think.
I called my boyfriend, closed the shop and went to the nearest vet.
While in the car I took the time to take a closer look at the puppy... and I figured out it must be a chihuahua or a chi mix.
We came to the vet and he examined the puppy... he told me it was a 5 week old chihuahua puppy boy, in perfect health. His only problem was a undeveloped eye, but he could grow old with that.
The vet told me if I didn't want the puppy he would like to have it, but I already knew he would come home with us...

He was a wonderfull little boy, a little bit crazy because he had no brothers and sisters to learn from when he needed it the most... he didn't understand dog language...
But he showed me the greatness of a little dog... he showed me a small dog can be bigger than a big dog. 
And the love he could have for people in his heart was bigger than the heart of a great dane...
That's how I felt in love with the smallest dog breed there is...
Unfotunately Jack, thats how we called him, passed away at the age of 2, after have multiple operations on his eye, and his knees...
He also had seizures, the last time he had one, he did not make it...
Jack when he was a pup:


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Well I did not expect to get a Chihuahua at all I was actually going to pick up a 1 1/2 year old toy poodle. This poodle was a rescue she had had 1 pup and then had problems delivering the rest the owner didn't have the money so she phone a rescue and a woman took her in and saved her life by giving her a cecerian section and then had her spaded. She put the mom up for adoption along with the pup. Someone else wanted the pup and I was going to take the mom. Anyway we had been talking for a few days and she had said no problem she's yours. On Saturday she phoned me and gave me the address as to where I could pick her up. I was so excited to be getting her I had a poodle many years ago and was just thrilled to be getting another and she was very tiny only 3 lbs. Anyway I got in the car and drove the 3 hours to where she was and when I got within 5minutes from her house. I texted her and said I would be there within a couple minutes. She texted me back and said I've changed my mind I don't have a good feeling about this. So then of course I wanted to know why after driving all the way there so I called her her phone went straight to voice mail she had turned it off. She had said that she had to deliver the pup that day as well and I think what happen was that the person that took the pup decided to take the mom as well but instead of telling me this she just wouldn't answer my calls or text me back or anything. I went to her house and there was no one home. So I cried and was just so so upset about all this. I went back home and decided to look on the internet to see if I could find another dog and right there was a litter of Chihuahua pups for sale. It had just gone in 1 hr. before. And the price was right and it was close to home. So off I went to look at these puppy's there was five males and 1 female and the female was taken. So I said I'm always partial to the runt of the litter and he showed me the 2 smallest pups and out of those two I chose Charlie he was so tiny. The parents where beautiful the mom was a 5 lb fawn and the dad was a 3 lb tri color. So I brought my Charlie home and now I could not imagine how I ever did without him. I guess I just wasn't meant to have another poodle. Because the way I got Charlie was like it was meant to be.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

ok where do i start ? lol! well you all know the story but here i go again!

When i was 13 i was v ill (PCOS , underactive thyroid , severe IBS and secret severe depression) , 22 stone , friendless and lonely.
I was so low i cant even think! , i cant remeber much of last year as there is just a block well i had been wanting/needing a dog for many years after the thing with pippi (Most of you know that saga!) well i had been thinking of getting a little yorkie for SO long! so after working it out logically , physically and financial i found out it worked! well after looking into breeds ect. i finally got the strength to ask my mum! (i SERIOUSLY thought she would say no!) but to my surprise she said yes! BUT not for a year ish! , well two days after we got are local paper and i just happened to be looking at the animal section and there it was! a add for "Chihuahua X yorkie X jack russell puppies"! XD i shouted to mum and said look at this! she was like "Right , i said A YEAR" well then a showed here the pic and that was it! LOL we had NEVER consider a chi before (After a bad experince 20ish years ago with my auntie and a chi that hated males ) so we went to see them not half thinking we where going to get one!

When we got there a nice lady called carol met us , it was a BEAUTIFUL house! and you could see HOW much she cared for the puppies!
The second we got in the kitchen you could here a load of little squeezes of different looking puppies! at first i thought "These MUST be from diff litters!" but when i got closer i could see they where all in SOME way alike! they all shared little things.

THEN she passed me this little dinky thing , the last one left , she was half asleep and curled up looking proper grumpy about being woken up!  well at first it looked at me like "Wtf are you!?" but then she started licking me and cuddled in! INSTANTLY i felt a rush of love and happiness i hadent felt in a V LONG time!

Then carol asked me "Do you like her then?" joking as she could see the MASSIVE grin on my face lol so my mum was chatting to her and all i could here was noice , i was fixated on this little thing licking my hand and drifting off to sleep!

Carol asked if i wanted pics and i was like "YES!" , so i spent 30 mins taking pics and then she brought out the mum! this little tiny cuddly ball of fluff! she was so cute and friendly!, not long after my mum said "You want her then?" once again joking and we paid the deposit and toke are long travel home!

The week after that every night i would stare at the pics i had of her and cry! waiting and thinking for sure something would go wrong! that WHOLE week i prepared everything , got the dog prepared , warned the hamsters and bird! (LOL) then finally that day came!

The WHOLE day i couldnt stay still , we went to pick her up at 5pm i was so excited! then when we got there no answer out the door! neither on her phone! i was panicking thinking "I knew something would go wrong!" a started crying then 20 mins later we got a phone call! she apoliguized saying she got court up at work and had no signal and that she would be ten mins!

That ten mins felt like a life time! then she pulled up , came over to us and said sorry a MILLION times! finally we got in there! by now some had alredy been taken so there was 3 left! my little one , ted and rosie!well she finally passed her to me i cried! i then walked out after thanking her a million times! 

As we looked back you could see carol had a tires in her eyes! we then made her our journy home! the WHOLE time me staring at her thinking she was not real! we then stopped off at my aunies house for 5 mins to say hi and introduce her , so then my cuz asked "By the way whats her name?" i then proudly announced! "Tillie!" my mum , auntie and cuz all at the same time went "Awwww!".

Now we are going to jump 5 months! well one day at my aunties on a nice day me and tillie went and spent 30 mins out in the garden waiting for my tea! well i noticed as she was running towards me that her eys went funny! i was like "What the?!" i then walked over to her and toke a good look at her eyes , i then noticed something and shouted! "OMG SHE HAS CHIHUAHUA EYES!?!?!?!?!?!" i had never noticed before HOW much like a chi she looked! so i went in and said to my auntie and mum and they both said "Yeah she does!" my mum then said "Wait a minute! look at her ears!?" and i looked and thought for a moment and realized what she ment! she has chihuahua sticky up ears too!

So i started looking online about chihuahuas and found not ONLY does she look like one! she acts like one too! i was shocked i had never noticed! (Well considering i had never seen i chi other then paris hiltons on in the papers!) i had NO idea long hair ones existed or what a chi really looked like!

So about a month a came across a site called Chihuahua people! (Dont know if you've heard of it  ) and i joined , got to know some LOVELY people (Equally some not so nice people but lets not go there!), got to know how Beautiful , Special and AMAZING this little things are!

I have now COMPLETLY fell in love with them and now tilllie ALSO has a PROPER chi tail day! (Its like its growing daily!) i am now planning on getting another and am considering adoption! (If i can even find a chi!) especially after nearly a MONTH after contacting some chi breeders in cornwall i got no response!

So theres my story! SO sorry its really long (And for the spelling probs too! , if got a slightly broken key board and some stupid auto correct thingy that i dnt know how to turn off! lol)

also i like bright colours  thanks so much for this comp! im thinkinh of doing some too! XD x


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Tiffany, this is a GREAT idea! I love reading everyone's stories. **Disclaimer**Remember in a post a while back that I said ignorance is when you do something wrong because you have no clue it's wrong to think you shouldn't be doing it? Remember that when you read my story and remember that Lulu IS 4 years old, and I have learned alot in 4 years.LOL Now, for my story. I'm sorry to say I was never a "dog person" my whole life, but my mom had bought Lacy, her Maltese, about 18 months earlier and I started to discover how great dogs are. Lacy was VERY attached to my Mom though and I wanted a dog of my own, so I was actually looking for a Maltese. I wasn't particularly looking the day we got Lulu which was the Saturday before Easter, but my Mom and I went shopping and while we were out we stopped at a grooming/pet store that had toy breeds that stayed in baby beds (I know better now). When I looked at this tiny puppy that was shivering, I fell in love. I picked her up, and she turned her head like, "If I can't see you, you can't see me."--still shivering. I asked the owner if I bought her but changed my mind could I bring her back because I did not know what my husband would say, how she would get along with Lacy, and again this was spur of the moment and I am a dog novice even though we had owned one 18 months. The owner said yes, so I took her home. I called my husband and told him to which he replied, "Have you bumped your head?" When he saw her he fell immediately in love! She loved everyone and Lacy and Lacy loved her--she was wonderful, but when I started researching chihuahuas on the internet it scared me--clanish, territorial, aggressive etc. were things it said. Also, when I took her to the vet for the health check she discouraged me from keeping her. She told me had brought the meanest breed in with the mildest breed (Maltese). With a heavy heart and great protest from my husband, I took her back. My husband literally moped for days really bad, and I couldn't get her off my mind. By Friday I had decided I couldn't live without her, so I called the petstore never thinking she would be gone, but someone had come that morning and taken her. I cried me heart out. I told the lady at the petstore if she was brought back I wanted her and gave the lady me cell phone# but really never expected it because the person that bought her had brought her dog and her dog had taken to Lulu better than her sister. I prayed--I said, "Lord, I had prayed over Life and death situations and I know this is about a dog, but I want it. I'm asking You to give us back that dog." That Saturday afternoon my Mom and I were in a store when the lady from the petstore called me and said, "Come get your dog." Those are the greatest words!!!!!! We have had our Lulu ever since!! She is the SWEETEST thing in the whole wide world!! My husband and I equally ADORE her. I don't think love is strong enough. Dee said something in a thread a few weeks ago about getting more than one dog at the same time being the same age they die close together. We lost Lacy and it was TOUGH. I have had alot of human death in my life, and I find myself dreading what I feel is her way too short dog life span. Enough of this depressing talk in this fun thread, but I guess I just want to make my point that my Lulu means the world to my husband and me. Most of what we do revolves around her, and we wouldn't have it any other way! 

PS: Her one and only fault---she doesn't like Mark's mother. Hehe.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing Tina, that is a touching story. I was sad to read that you took her back to the shop, but no judgement! and I was relieved and happy to hear you got her back and have been in love ever since. I know how ignorant I was before I became a dog owner. I agree with you, my husband and I also plan our lives around our pets, more so Miya since Taji is pretty independent. Before we got her, I traveled..A LOT. I knew getting a dog would mean that I wouldn't be traveling as much, but I figured I could make it work. Since I got Miya last September, I haven't spent one night away from her. We had plan to go to Thailand and Australia, but I honestly do not see myself going. The only way I would even consider it in the slightest is IF we found another chi owner that I felt could take care of her properly and had other chi's. Miya sleeps between my legs everynight. The thought of her not being there makes me feel lost. People can roll their eyes and say I'm too attached, and you know what. Maybe I am, but they can suck it lol.

Thank you


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

That's why I did the disclaimer. My husband still teases me to this day--"I can't believe you took our baby back." LOL "Think how scared she was when you left her there." I know buying from the petstore and initially taking her back are things that I would never consider now, but I have learned so much over the past 4 years.  But that is Lulu's story good or bad, AND I love how special it is because I think her story makes her more than a pet--she's a family member in our eyes. We are like you. She sleeps with us usually betweens us--what's worse for the first little while she will get in and out of the cover by coming up and scratching at the cover for one of us to pick it up. If we are asleep, oh well, wake up, pick it up, and go back to sleep. My Mom says she wouldn't do that, but we don't mind. My husband and I both have not left her but one at a time we have and if I'm gone she won't sleep in the bed--she sleeps in a dog bed facing the door. If my husband's not home she will sleep with me, and I think it hurts his feelings a little bit.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I've always owned large dogs Rottweiler, English mastiff, french mastiff when me and my bf moved in together we moved to an apartment I felt lonely with no pets so I convinced him to let me get a dog I wanted another large dog but after lookin forever and debating on a French mastiff rescue girl I decided it wouldn't be fair to a large dog like that to live in an apartment so started looking into small dogs at the time chihuahuas were just becoming popular with celebs putting them in the lime light I thought they were really cute and tiny so I started looking into breeders all I could find we're ones posted for $1500-$3000 and they were rarely posted anywhere I really wanted a white female and finally found one but when I called the poster of the ad the white one was sold but they had a beige and white one left so I decided to go lOok and obviously left with her  after that they just kept coming lol!! Owning a small dog to me has it's ups and downs I like the convenience of
Being ableto carry them or put them in the car take up little space somewhat cheap to own barley eats anythig etc lol Id like to own another large dog one day but I think little dogs have won me over!

I love fluorescents pinks and purples anything in for the season


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

keep these lovely stories coming ya'll. 4 more days until the contest closes and the winner is drawn!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> She has found a way into my heart too, and is just the most sweet and gentle natured girl, totally obedient and always trying to please.


Dee this sounds exactly like me and Chloe! I only got her because I knew in my heart that Axle was not happy being an only dog. I didn't care what she looked like (and she was kinda funny looking as a baby - really fat and with bulging east/west eyes), she was the only smooth coated girl that the breeder had at the time so I took her without a second thought. She and Axle got along right away and slowly but surely she wormed her way into my heart too. Like your girl she is so sweet and loving and obedient and just wants to please her mummy and daddy so she can get more cuddles. I couldn't have picked a sweeter little girl and she's even grown up to be quite a pretty looking. 

On to my Chi story...

I've had dogs all my life, even a Chi x JRT as a child. When I moved out of home to go to uni I was living in an apartment so I decided to leave my JRT Monty on my parents' farm as he just wasn't cut out to be a city dog - a hard decision but best for him. I was dogless for 10 years but I knew as soon as we bought a house so we could give a dog the lifestyle it deserved I would have one, I wasn't sure what breed but I knew I wanted something small. 
A few years ago I went to the Royal Melbourne Show to watch the horses (I used to compete) and found myself in the dog showing area. There I laid eyes on the most beautiful dog i'd ever seen, a little cream Chi called Elvis. His owner was really sweet and let me hold him as we chatted about Elvis and the breed for about 20 mins, he just snuggled in my arms so comfortably and I was sold on getting a Chi - hopefully one as close to Elvis as possible. 
Finally we bought a house and moved in July 2011. I went straight to the website of Elvis' breeder but she had no puppies available. I kept checking back but she never had any so I started looking at local breeders in Melbourne and found a picture of a little gold boy who stole my heart. I showed my husband the pic thinking he would say no and he said 'well you better ring and offer a deposit because if anyone else sees him he will be sold'. I had to wait 3 weeks to pick up my little man which seemed like an eternity! We bonded completely in the car on the way home (only 30 mins) and as soon as he set foot in our house he acted like he owned the place - and still does. My Chloe story is above, they are such a good pair and adore each other. A few weeks ago I was browsing the Chi pages of the Australian Purebred Dog community website and I found that Elvis' breeder had a little cream smoothcoat puppy for sale. I wanted him but was so unsure about bringing another dog into our home when Axle and Chloe are such a wonderful twosome. I grappled with it for days and finally called the breeder, just to get more information. That's when I found out that the puppy's grandfather was none other than Elvis and I was 100% sold, hopefully he arrives in about 3 weeks time


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Just to give everyone a good laugh here is my story.

Honestly I hate chihuahuas. My grandmother had one named Tang who tried to eat me my entire childhood then I was a vet tech and would prefer to gave a pit bull walk through that door rather than a chi or cocker spaniel. My mom had poodles but I always loved big dogs. My dream dog was and is a mastiff or Great Dane. I had a shepherd black labcat and large Benji type mutt. When I moved to VA I had a shepherd rotti Nix and a Sharpei but I married a guy who is afraid of big dogs. Lol he rarely went near my two and when he did my two tortured him for fun. 13 years ago we settled on Basset Hounds as they were a favorite breed if his but big enough for me hence our Sadie. Well fast forward to two years ago and we are at a ******* tailgate and our friend and fellow Tailgaters had a litter if chi pups (he breeds them). BG was 12 weeks old and followed my husband everywhere. UGH he started begging and I started saying NO! We just bought a new house, do you know how much work a puppy is and that doesn't fit in our crazy schedule, we have 2 dogs and 2 cats, Huly will hurt or eat her, I refuse to pay for a dog etc etc.

I tried everything in the book! He hot our other friends to work on me and then our friend Ben gave her to him for free. I couldn't find any other excuses except for only if Huly approves. I was dreading it but she curled in my lap and fell asleep on the ride home and I am a sucker for any puppy or kitten I started hoping Huly would like her. My parents cracked up laughing as I had a chi. Well Huly approved and I still tried to stay away but my princess won my heart and I adore her! 

Now last year BG's parents had another litter, for two weeks Ben sent me photos of Sonny as no one wanted him. I kept saying NO! I walk into work and my coworker lost his 10 year old lab. I started thinking about ages Sadie is 11, Gibbs is 8, Huly is 10, and Nala is 18and and BG is only a year old. She will have no one to grow up with so I text Ben and said bring him over if BG and Huly approves he can stay. They both approved and BG loves having a pal 24/7 with her. It was the best thing I could have done and my two changed my outlook on Chis. I adore them.

I guess they are like potato chips- can't have just one!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Sarah, I am just as anxious for your new pup! I cannot wait to see him and hear about how the three of them do together. I know I joke on this forum a bit, but in all honesty, Axle is so gorgeous. If you said the word, I would fly to Melbourne and snuggle him so hard, without a second thought..


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep, he's a hunk alright! He gets called Mr Handsome almost more often than he gets called Axle. He is a pretty good snuggler (although no match for his sister) so I'm sure he would oblige you if you came to visit.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

aww Christie, you're a softy for cute little chis! I too was always a big dog person. I was raised with chow chows. Never even considered having a chi until a little over a year ago. Now I'm addicted for life! I'm so glad BG and Huly approved of Sonny. Now you have such a happy little family  I can't wait to get my next chi. My husband wants a lab, which I do too, but I know I'll be the one who has to walk it, feed it, etc. Which is totally fine, but difficult to do with two chi's AND a lab AND when it's cold out. We have Miya pee pad trained so I don't have to deal with extreme temps. My husband just might not get that lab :/ I haven't decided yet.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

OzChi said:


> Yep, he's a hunk alright! He gets called Mr Handsome almost more often than he gets called Axle. He is a pretty good snuggler (although no match for his sister) so I'm sure he would oblige you if you came to visit.


yay such wonderful news for Miya and I  I love my little hunnybear so much. She brightens my day in every way imaginable. It's hard to put into words.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I Lived in an apartment and I really wanted a dog... so I decided to Foster a chihuahua .. we had him for about 3 months before he went to his forever home... He defiantly made me fall in love with the breed. From there We got Ava then a Year later we got Quark and a Year after that We got Lola... 3 years later Hugo came along... <3


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I have to say, I love this thread, and reading all the wonderful stories.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

me too Carrie, it's really great reading everyone's story


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Well we were not really looking for a dog when we got Zoe. I got her from a friend of my husband's. We went to over there one day for him to work on their a/c. They had 9 dogs all different kinds living in this small trailer and Zoe kept jumping in my lap wanting love and in my car wanting to leave with us. So my husband was like this dog wants to go home with us. His friend said well take her home and he said he would so she came home with us and is the sweetest dog ever. She came into heat 3 weeks after we got her so I had her spayed if not I could just see her having multiple litters of puppies.I always thought Chi's were snippy and yappy but she was not that way at all. She is the one that made me want to learn more about Chi's and fall in love with the breed. We have had her for 3 years now vet said she was 2 when we got her. And last Dec we decided to get a puppy and we got Holly and well that is how I came to love Chi's. I would not give them up for anything.


Spring Colors


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

*3 more days!*


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I had never considered the Chihuahua for myself. I have never been mad keen on small dogs, always preferred big breeds. 
My daughter wanted a puppy after our Whippet had passed away, as she had never had one, we always had rescue dogs. I couldn't face another Whippet, as it would remind me too much of Penny, and since we live in a flat, a big dog wasn't an option. My daughter wanted a Chihuahua, so I researched the breed. I still wasn't convinced, especially when I found out how much they cost!
Then a friend introduced me to his 6 week old Chi puppy, Prudence, and I fell in love.... So we set about looking for a smooth fawn bitch, in our price bracket and within a 2 hour drive. I thought we would be looking for a long time, but we found a litter with TWO fawn bitches available almost straight away. I loved the breeder and the way the pups had been raised, and we chose Bambi when she was just two weeks old.
She was everything we had hoped for and more, I honestly cannot see myself with any other breed now. When we were offered Harley, we just had to bring him home too, as Bambi was utterly besotted with him. They still adore each other now, playing constantly and always sleeping together.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

2 more days!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

last day folks!  If you haven't entered yet and would like to, please do! I will be drawing the winner's name tomorrow


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> last day folks!  If you haven't entered yet and would like to, please do! I will be drawing the winner's name tomorrow



Oh oh oh how much fun is that!!!  I'm so excited, I can not hide it! :foxes_207:


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

hehe meeeeeeeee tooooooooooooooo


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I've finally decided I'll enter, lol. Waited until the last minute. 

I can't say I have a really touching or cool story that made me decide I wanted a Chi, but I can tell you how I became a Chi lover. I had grown up with a Chi since I was 12 years old. Her name is Kina and she now lives with my Dad and siblings in the US. She was my Mom's dog, but after I moved out of my Mom's and into my Dad's, she let me take her with me since she had grown so attached to me over the past year and I had a stable job at a vet clinic to support her financially. My mom had also recently brought home two large breed dogs that tried to play rough with Kina and hurt her, so it wasn't safe for her to roam around my Mom's house freely anymore. She became mostly confined to my room with me, so obviously when I was moving out of my Mom's, she couldn't be left there alone in a room all day without me. I loved her and still do love her to death.

I met my boyfriend online in November 2010. I flew to Sweden in March 2011 to meet him and we fell in love. When I returned home, I made the decision to apply to live in Sweden. I received my approval in November, 2011 and moved here by the end of the month. During my whole application process, I contemplated whether or not I would be taking Kina with me. I decided it would be best for her to stay with the family she grew up with. She still gets to see my Mom on a weekly basis too when she comes over to visit and Kina still loves her as her first mommy. She is the happiest she has ever been living at my Dad's house. She has two cats to chase around, she has always loved my sister like she loves me, and even though she only started living with my Dad when she was 6, he has become her beloved "Grumpi" and he loves her to bits too. I didn't want to risk making her unhappy by bringing her to Sweden and forcing her to live in new atmosphere absent of all the people and other pets besides me that she loves. I was also so worried to take her on the plane with me because she is very bad in social situations and barks at everyone in public. She gets really nervous around new people. Since she's 8, I didn't want to risk her health on a 13 hour plane trip or her happiness in a new home. I wasn't even sure if I would be allowed on the plane with her because she literally barks nonstop in public with other people around. It was the hardest decision for me to make, but it was going to be better for her to stay there and better for me to get on my feet here without having to worry about her being happy. I can confirm that she is beyond happy living with my Dad. She sleeps with him and the other two cats every night all in his tiny single bed, lol. Whenever I Skype with him, she is on his lap. As long as she is happy, that's what matters to me.

So, after I moved here, I was devastated and I missed her so much. I absolutely needed another Chi to be in my life. I'm 21 by the way, and this is the first time I've been on my own and away from my parents. After leaving everyone, including Kina, behind from my life in the US, I wanted a new baby to fill the void in my heart that I was feeling from leaving Kina and my family. I would not settle for anything other than a Chi. I love everything about the Chi personality. So I began to search for my perfect puppy. I searched for months and months, which I'm sure most of you guys are familiar with. I saw the ad for Gemma on the 1st of May. I knew I had to have her. When I met her in person, it was love at first site. I've had her for almost a month now (on Monday) and she is my everything. She'll never replace Kina, but she is a new baby for my heart to cherish for the next 15+ years of her life. My boyfriend loves her too. We can't imagine our life without her now.

I still miss Kina and I still think about returning to the US during the holidays next winter and taking her back here with me, but I have to remind myself of all the reasons I left her at home in the first place. I truly think her happy place is at my Dad's with him, my sister, my brother, and the two cats. I'm just so thankful and happy that we have Gemma now, and that Kina has remained happy where she is even without me.

Edit: Oops, and I prefer bright spring colors.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> I've finally decided I'll enter, lol. Waited until the last minute.
> 
> I can't say I have a really touching or cool story that made me decide I wanted a Chi, but I can tell you how I became a Chi lover. I had grown up with a Chi since I was 12 years old. Her name is Kina and she now lives with my Dad and siblings in the US. She was my Mom's dog, but after I moved out of my Mom's and into my Dad's, she let me take her with me since she had grown so attached to me over the past year and I had a stable job at a vet clinic to support her financially. My mom had also recently brought home two large breed dogs that tried to play rough with Kina and hurt her, so it wasn't safe for her to roam around my Mom's house freely anymore. She became mostly confined to my room with me, so obviously when I was moving out of my Mom's, she couldn't be left there alone in a room all day without me. I loved her and still do love her to death.
> 
> ...


That is so sad, and sweet and happy all rolled into one. I don't know if I should cry or clap. I'm so happy you found Gemma.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

carrieandcricket said:


> That is so sad, and sweet and happy all rolled into one. I don't know if I should cry or clap. I'm so happy you found Gemma.


Aw, thank you. I'm so happy we found her too. Couldn't have dreamed of a more perfect puppy for us.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

carrieandcricket said:


> That is so sad, and sweet and happy all rolled into one. I don't know if I should cry or clap. I'm so happy you found Gemma.


I agree. Caitlin, you amaze me. At your age--your bravery, your adventure! I like to see people getting all they want out of life. That said, I must admit if I was your mom what hair I had not pulled out would be gray!! LOL But ask my boys I am a hovering control freak. If you have ever watched the TV show Everybody Loves Raymond and seen Ray's mom Marie--my boys will tell you I am Marie.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> I agree. Caitlin, you amaze me. At your age--your bravery, your adventure! I like to see people getting all they want out of life. That said, I must admit if I was your mom what hair I had not pulled out would be gray!! LOL But ask my boys I am a hovering control freak. If you have ever watched the TV show Everybody Loves Raymond and seen Ray's mom Marie--my boys will tell you I am Marie.


That's sweet Tina. I do not amaze myself. I'm actually quite unhappy with what I've accomplished in life so far. I felt really terrible and guilty about leaving Kina behind after I left for months. Knowing she's happy and well cared for has helped ease my feelings of guilt now.

My Mom has definitely gained a few grays from me over the past two years, lol. My move to Sweden has been really rough on her.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> That's sweet Tina. I do not amaze myself. I'm actually quite unhappy with what I've accomplished in life so far. I felt really terrible and guilty about leaving Kina behind after I left for months. Knowing she's happy and well cared for has helped ease my feelings of guilt now.
> 
> My Mom has definitely gained a few grays from me over the past two years, lol. My move to Sweden has been really rough on her.


First of all, don't feel guilty. You left her with your family that she adores and is having the time of her life. Secondly, I know it must be rough on your Mom, but thankfully we do live in a day and age where communication makes us closer than ever before. You can talk with each other every day AND look at each other while you do!! You can email. I don't know about texting over seas? I know it's not quite the same as touching someone, but way better than the US mail days. lol


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Woohoo a day before the contest closes. 

For me I always wanted a small dog but growing up just above proverty level all the money went into bill, home, food, anything to keep us above the surface. All our dogs we got for free. The family dog that will always be in my heart is Mugzy. We raised her from a puppy to the day she had to be put asleep.

She passed the day before my birthday and I swore I would find another dog that looked or acted like her. But I didnt ever think I would get a dog of my own. When my hubby and I got together and moved in I told him the type of dog I wanted but he told me we had to wait till we move into a house so it was fair for the dog to have a yard. And after the babies were old enough.

Well CJ was born and being pregnant and giving birth was pure hell and Hubby became convienced we were never having another child. He still does not want anymore children.

When CJ was 3 we got Rocki and that was like having two three years in the house at the same time. OMG I was a nervouse wreck. 

But the cravings for another child kicked in, and baby fever was kick in bad to the point that I was in tears begging for another child, but hubby would not and still will not budge. So I said FINE if we can't have another child. I want my dream dog. You have a choice child or my dream dog. For 6 months I nagged and he kepted saying lets wait lets wait, and lets wait. The craving for another child was getting worse and it was starting spats between us and causing conflict. Finally I confronted him again, it was either a baby or my dream dog. Finally he said, go ahead CJ is old enough, Rocki is calmer than she use to be, and Stormy is getting older and her time is coming (Stormy is my cat I've had over 10 yrs now, shes around 13 or 14) and we never know how long she'll be with us. Go ahead and find your dream dog. (Appearently they were taking bets at work for when he would give in to me, dont know who won.)

So online I went looking. I found a lady that had a oopps liter and after talking on the phone, online, and in person, meeting her dogs, I decided to see the puppies. She handed me Daisy. Our eyes connected and it was like the world stopped, and no one else was in the room. I felt a connect I haven't felt since Stormy and Mugzy. I went through the names I wanted to name her and finally said, "Daisy" and she stopped looking around and looked me straight in the eyes when I said that name. I held her sister too but I didn't really feel the connection. So I reheld Daisy, and after a while I put her down, to go into her crate with her Mommy and siblings and she turned around and came back to me. The owners were shocked with how she reacted to me and how the other dogs were willing to lick my hand instead of just barking at me. 

My husband still thinks I spoil her and treat her as if she was a human baby. I believe that Mugzy sent her to me to help fill a hole that needed to be filled. I feel whole now.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> First of all, don't feel guilty. You left her with your family that she adores and is having the time of her life. Secondly, I know it must be rough on your Mom, but thankfully we do live in a day and age where communication makes us closer than ever before. You can talk with each other every day AND look at each other while you do!! You can email. I don't know about texting over seas? I know it's not quite the same as touching someone, but way better than the US mail days. lol


Yes, I'm lucky to be living during these times in this situation. I do talk to her all the time over Skype video chat. I talk to my Dad and siblings that way as well and I get to see Kina on there too.  But I just wish I could reach through my monitor screen and hug them all so badly sometimes.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

KritterMom said:


> Woohoo a day before the contest closes.
> 
> For me I always wanted a small dog but growing up just above proverty level all the money went into bill, home, food, anything to keep us above the surface. All our dogs we got for free. The family dog that will always be in my heart is Mugzy. We raised her from a puppy to the day she had to be put asleep.
> 
> ...


That is a very sweet story, and one I completely understand.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you. Shes my baby, lol CJ is too but he won't let me dress him up like she will, lol, well he does but once in a blue moon.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Whoo hoo, another last minute person!

I used to not really like Chihuahuas. I believed the negative stereotype about them- that they were growly, vicious little stinkers. I really had no intention of getting one.
Well, then a friend called me about a dog that she had rescued from someone that didn't look after her. I don't know what made me decide to come meet her, but I went ahead with it. I was definitely surprised by her- she didn't act like what I thought was a "typical" Chihuahua. She was very sweet and loved attention, so I fell in love. I ended up leaving with a puppy in my arms.  I'm very grateful for her- she brings a smile to my face every day. She has so much personality!

Also made me remember to never judge a breed off a stereotype. I could have really missed out!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

My chihuahua-obsession started when I was probably around 13 or 14 years old. My friend and I had gone to the mall to you know, wander around being "cool shoppers" like most teenagers think they are. :coolwink:
We met an older man in a wheelchair who had a blanket draped over one arm. Tucked into the blanket was a little chocolate chihuahua. It was love at first sight. The little guy couldn't have been more than a pound and a half, and he was fully grown. Everything I'd been told about chihuahuas (they were snappy, barky, etc.) was quashed. The man told us that the little boy went EVERYWHERE with him, and had never once barked or been a naughty doggy. I couldn't believe such a nice dog existed. The man also said the dog had saved his life...he'd all but given up on trying to be happy, but the dog came along and showed him that happiness can be found in companionship and love.

My next chihuahua-encounter was with a little puppy merle boy, when a petting zoo of sorts came to my school. It wasn't too long after the mall-meeting. The entire "show" that was being put on, that puppy was asleep in my hand or awake and sucking on my fingers. I was tempted to pocket him. :love5: I found out he was for sale, and raced home after school to beg my parents to buy him. Of course, they said no. However, I still think about that little pup to this day, and I wonder where he ended up. I hope it was someplace wonderful!

My first boyfriend's mother had 2 chihuahuas: one was the stereotypical snappy, barky, possessive, "evil" dog. The other, however, LOVED EVERYONE. His name was Skeeter, and he was such a funny dog. I think Skeeter was the one who really convinced me I needed a chihuahua in my life, and I needed one ASAP.

Fast forward several years, and I still didn't have a chihuahua. I'd sit online for hours and hours just pretending to "shop" for one. Finally, last year, I had an apartment of my own, and decided to go shopping for real. I searched every rescue within a 75 mile radius, but no dogs stood out to me as "the one." I did place applications to adopt for a few dogs, but I'd either never hear back about the application, or I'd have just missed the dog being adopted by someone else. After a few months of searching, I was about ready to give up. It seemed I'd never have a chi to own me. Then, on a whim, I emailed a breeder not far from me to find out how much her puppies were. 

The breeder wrote back, telling me she normally sells them for $900-1200. As I wasn't really in a position to fork out that kind of money, I politely said "thank you" and prepared myself for the reality that I'd simply never find the right dog for me. HOWEVER, she wrote back to me once more, and said she had an adult long-haired female who was nearly 2 years old that she was looking to place in a forever home. She loved this dog very much, but felt the chi deserved a home of her own, since she was too small to breed and wasn't getting all the pampering she deserved. I made arrangements to meet with the breeder and the little girl, who sounded 100% like what I had been searching so hard for.

Needless to say, a couple weeks later, Lacey came home with me. I can honestly say that I've never been a dog person, and I still am not a dog person. I'm a chihuahua person, and I would love to live in a palace filled with them.

I think Lacey works out for me so well because she truly believes that she is a cat. She has all the qualities I adore in cats, without the excess shedding and meowing. Maybe it's her size, maybe it's her totally mellow and blase attitude about the world...I don't know. We just work so well together. She's the best kind of company; the kind that stays quiet (except when I leave ), doesn't make too many messes, doesn't make any demands except for cookies and love. She's my snuggler, my diva, and my soul-dog, and I really cannot imagine how I ever lived without her.

{Thanks for running this contest! I love reading everyone's stories.  Our favorite polishes would be spring colors!}


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

These stories are so great! I just love them so much!!!!!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

me too. I am really really enjoying all these nice stories. It's so easy to get caught up in stress and negativity. This is like a breath of fresh air reading about everyones love for these tiny pups. They are so wonderful and loving. I could've never imagined the love in my relationship with Miya. I am so thankful for her.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

teetee said:


> me too. I am really really enjoying all these nice stories. It's so easy to get caught up in stress and negativity. This is like a breath of fresh air reading about everyones love for these tiny pups. They are so wonderful and loving. I could've never imagined the love in my relationship with Miya. I am so thankful for her.


I feel the same about Cricket. After Frisco passed I was so lonely. Its amazing how dogs are different. Even the same breed of dogs. They are so different. I love discovering new things about Cricket everyday.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

My attachment to her is out of this world. I love my little hunnysuckle so much.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I grew up with a lot of dogs. My family LOVES dogs. We had some smaller ones and big ones, all of them were either strays or rescues. I aaaaaalways wanted a chihuahua SO BADLY. BUT my father thought they were too expensive. So instead I got hamsters, bunnies, goats LOL! I just really love animals, and actually I think I really should live on a farm because I really want sheep and cows LOL! Anyways, so finally I think I was 8 years old and after begging my father for a chihuahua we FINALLY got one!!! I was SO EXCITED!! She was a chocolate and tan short hair and her ears were huge like two satellite dishes. I got bullied a lot in school and couldn't wait to get home to my animals. Even on my loneliest days I always truly felt that I had a friend. Chihuahuas give so much love, you can see it in their eyes. I feel so grateful that animals never judge and just love <3

I like Essie nudes and pinks! (they don't sell essie where i live!) *fingers, toes and eyes crossed*


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

LittleLuxie said:


> *fingers, toes and eyes crossed*


LOL! That is so funny.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

**closed**


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I am so excited!!!!!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I am getting ready to upload the video of the winner  in a different thread!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Ooooh, how exciting!

Edit: Lol, we have the same exact number of posts right now.  This just happened to me the other day with one of the other girls.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh the anticipation! :toothy8:


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I got my beautiful nail polishes today in an awesome decorated box .. Thank you so much Tiffany


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

you are so welcome Jenn! This was so fun!


----------

